# Poole to Gijon for Motorhomes on LD Lines



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have been looking for prices and the possibility of travelling from Poole to Gijon as advertised. However, whatever dates I put in fro crossing this summer I get a message about not being available.
Has anyone got through with a price for a Motorhome on this route?

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rosalan said:


> I have been looking for prices and the possibility of travelling from Poole to Gijon as advertised. However, whatever dates I put in fro crossing this summer I get a message about not being available.
> Has anyone got through with a price for a Motorhome on this route?
> 
> Alan


Alan, there were a few threads about this route a few weeks ago.
I tested it and got £638 return for from memory, May / late July crossings
I tested it, at either 7.5 metre or 8 metre, to allow for bikes.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have now contacted LD who tell me that they are not accepting bookings after September at this time and that I could 'perhaps' enquire again in April about any October sailings.
I asked what the current price for my Motorhome would be in September as I am 7.2 metres long by 3 metres high. the price one way would be £377, which to my reckoning would be a break even or better price than driving home and taking the Calais ferry.
The problem is that by April, the discounted Calais prices may have gone.

Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have also spoken with LD lines ( see earlier posts) and had the same response. I am really keen to book for Sept but the latest RETURN sailing at present is the 7th :roll: 

IF the prices remain the same then they are getting my custom. A pal who runs a VW Tourag and an 8m caravan has a return sailing in August for under £600 :roll: and I have seen the invoice so the price is genuine.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Regarding the ferry not yet available for booking after 7th September

At this moment and I am guessing, they may be trying to sound out their market rather than guarantee an all year round service.
It must be quite a gamble to open a new service and in competition to another well established company. The girl on the phone to me guessed that later prices could go down but she said it was only a guess as nothing has yet been fixed.
I suppose it will be up to us whether we think that a £600 return trip to Spain will encourage a new market to develop. However at the moment they do seem to be missing the large number of people who 'over-winter' in Portugal. 
Perhaps they could encourage a larger number of clients if they stopped off at St Nazaire and picked up extra French motorists.

Alan


----------

